# i can't upload files to the internet! help me



## krauth (Sep 29, 2007)

i was trying to upload files (photos, mp3 files) to some websites, but the uploading doesn't complete. even the progress bar becomes silly: the bar runs back and forth to like 3% and back to 0%! what should i do?? i've tried different sites but i still have the problem..


----------



## narayan.786y (Aug 1, 2007)

I think it may be browser problem also. so install mozilla firefox or any other browser and try again. Another thing uploading is depending on your internet connection speed also.


----------



## krauth (Sep 29, 2007)

i've just tried using firefox now, but when i tried to upload, it displayed something like this: The document contains no data. I guess something's wrong with my internet connection. i'm not even on dial-up.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Please supply the following info, *exact make and models* of the equipment please.

Make *and* model of the broadband modem.
Make *and* model of the router.
Connection type, wired or wireless.
If wireless, encryption used, (none, WEP, WPA, or WPA2)
Make/model of your computer.
Version and patch level of Windows on all affected machines, i.e. XP-Home (or XP-Pro), SP2, Vista, etc.

Also, please give an exact description of your problem symptoms, including the exact text of any error messages.


----------



## krauth (Sep 29, 2007)

sorry for not posting for a long time.
umm, i'm not sure about all the specs i have.. we just subscribed to an ISP for our internet connection.

-Ethernet/LAN card: Realtek PCI Ethernet Adapter
-Wireless connection - an 'antenna' is plugged to our LAN card.
-Intel Pentium 2
-Windows ME


When i try to upload in IE, the page goes to "The Page Cannot Be Displayed"
In Firefox, an alert box appears with the message "The document contains no data."


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

What is the name and location of the ISP? You need some sort of wireless access point for that wireless NIC to connect to, what is the make/model of that box?


----------



## krauth (Sep 29, 2007)

i live here in the Philippines. Smart Bro is the name of the ISP (website), a service offered by Smart Telecommunications. i think it uses wi-fi. the antenna (they call it an antenna, but it's rectangle-shaped.) is on our rooftop, so i can't look at its make/model..


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I'd talk to the ISP and see if this is a common issue. Perhaps talk to a neighbor or friend that uses the service?


----------



## krauth (Sep 29, 2007)

gee thanks..:smile: okay i would also ask my friends about this problem. i haven't tried asking them.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

It'll be interesting to see if they have the same kind of issue. Perhaps even pack the computer to one of their locations and test it there.


----------

